# Slow Shared Printer Printing



## rphilipz (Jan 15, 2011)

I just upgraded an XP machine that was my home network shared printer host. I am sharing a USB connected Lexmark Pro 905. Win 7 access to this printer was nearly instantaneous on the XP. I upgraded to a system running Win 8.1 and though printing directly from the Win 8.1 machine is without delay, printing from any of the Win 7 machines is so delayed it's pathetic. When print is selected the printer is scanned to see if it is ready, next when print is executed it has to reconnect with the printer, then print. The delays in getting printed output is so noticeable, I am reaching out to see if a solution to this for Win 8.1 exists. One would expect 12 year newer hardware and software would be at least on par with the old system and Win XP.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Hello welcome to TSF!! *What is the make and model of your machine? If custom built what are the specs for the motherboard, gpu, RAM, CPU and PSU? Did it come shipped with XP? The PC might not be compatible with Windows 8 since if the machine was shipped with XP XP has been out since 2001. Not all machine are compatible with Windows 8 specially if there is not enough RAM 2GB or more.

How much RAM is install?


----------



## rphilipz (Jan 15, 2011)

The new PC is a Dell XPS 8700 with 24 GB of ram - Win 8.1 came on the machine and is working fine. The old PC was a Dell 8200 and came with Win XP and ran 24/7 since 2001 - and was still functioning when I replaced it with the 8700. I purchased Microsoft Assure and had MS remote into my machine, but they have found nothing yet. The 8700 prints fine to the directly connected printer and all other networked computers can print, but with significant delay. The Lexmark website says that Win 8.1 does a scan of the internet to verify the latest driver is installed every time a print job is initiated. I don't know if this is true, but I see no evidence of this when printing from the 8700 directly - only delays from network printing. There were no delays with the 8200 Win XP machine acting as the network print server.


----------



## rphilipz (Jan 15, 2011)

Here are my messages above cleaned up and I hope clear enough to get some suggestions:

I just upgraded a Dell 8200 WinXPSP3 machine that was my home network shared 
printer host to a Dell XPS 8700 with 24 GB of ram - Win 8.1 64-bit, which is my new 
home network shared printer host. Both machines shared a USB connected Lexmark 
Pro 905. Win 7 access to this printer was nearly instantaneous on the XP. Though 
printing directly from the Win 8.1 machine is without delay, printing from any 
of the Win 7 machines is so delayed it's pathetic. When print is selected the 
printer is scanned to see if it is ready, next when print is executed it has to 
reconnect with the printer, then print. The delays in getting printed output is 
so noticeable (about 2 1/2 min delay before printing), I am reaching out to see 
if a solution to this for Win 8.1 exists. One would expect 12 year newer 
hardware and software would be at least on par with the old system and Win XP.

The old Dell 8200 ran 24/7 since 2001 - and was still functioning when I 
replaced it with the Dell 8700. The Dell 8700 is running the recommended 64-bit 
Lexmark driver and software LEXMARK_Pro900_wcr_64_en v3.2.7.3 - 02/08/2013. The 
Dell 8700 is set to share the Pro 905. All other computers sharing the Pro 905 
installed the print driver by accessing the Pro 905 from the list of network 
printers. All Network computers sharing the Pro 905 are 64-bit Windows 7. I 
purchased Microsoft Assure and had MS remote into my machines (Win 7 and Win 
8.1), but they have found nothing yet. The 8700 prints fine to the directly 
connected printer and all other networked computers can print, but with 
significant delay. There were no delays with the 8200 Win XP machine acting as 
the network print server.


----------

